# Is she pregnant?



## catlove16 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think 4 - 5 weeks ago my cat Aamelia was in heat (she was doing the specific mating call , rolling on the floor and stinking her rump up when u would call her name) and it was also during this time when she disappeared for 2 days giving me a scare like no other :x . At first I didn't think she was pregnant in fact I didn't think anything of it until a week ago. I've noticed that her nipples have become bigger and it almost appears that there waxing (like they have a waxy feel) , her belly seems to portrude and look like it's droping. Also she seems to be uncomfortable (this can also be due to the fact that this would be her first pregnacy  *like she moves from a place to another place like every hour or if you try to pet her belly* The thing that worries me is that she's only 8 months old (but i just want to point out that this was not planned and that if in fact she has kittens she will be spayed after that litter and the kittens will of course go to a good home ) I have included pictures to show you my evidence 8) lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If she got out when she was in season you can count on her being preggers.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh my....she's an absolutely gorgeous cat. I just love those markings!! Somebody will be very lucky if her kittens look like her.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like (and looks like) she's most likely preggers. Being at such a young age there's a big chance she might have comlications. Make sure you keep you vets number handy and some money aside incase something arises and you need to pay vet bills if anything goes wrong.

In the mean time do as much reasearch as you can the birthing process etc. and keep us updated if you have any queries. 

:Edit: Oh also i forgot to mention, a good idea would be to take her to the vet to check if she actually is preggers, then if you find out she isnt you can get her desexed straight away. If she is pregs the vet can give you more information about the pregancy like how many she might have and how far along she is.


----------

